# Need some help getting UPC codes of the pellet bags.



## jtakeman

I saw a tip posted were the UPC codes could lead us to which brand is in the latest batches or the off brands(rebagged stuff). We know whats in the branded pellets like barefoots-hamers and Okies. What we need is the box store stuff. We know some already like NEWP is bagging Green Supreme, Energex is bagging the Premier Stove chow. Ect.

TSC is reported to have 5 mills bagging the store brand. We found a few already like TSC is having MWP bag their brand with a UPC code of (8 52453 00306 6)

We have found HD has a new in house HDX brand with UPC code (7 49422 40001 1)






Which turned out to be Forset Energy.




So if you happen upon a brand get the UPC codes posted for us to investigate. Lets find out what we are actually getting! Sometimes you have to play with the code to get the info FYI.

I'd like to see the UPC codes for Stove Chow and Timber Heats. So can I get someone to post them for me?

Thanks Gang


----------



## slvrblkk

In case anyone is interested, the barcode for Clean Energy points to Hamer bagging them...,.I went to Lowes and verified the upc.



GLN COMPANY CONTACT LAST CHANGE GCP STATUSPROVIDER GLN0705244000006
Hamer Pellet Co.
WV
P.O. Box 418

25530 Kenova
United States
Tel (304) 453-6381
Fax (304) 453-5089
0705244


----------



## pell it

I'll check the two TSCs. Most likely both MWP.  Green Stinko's are about the only other thing around right now near me.


----------



## R-G

jtakeman said:


> I'd like to see the UPC codes for Stove Chow and Timber Heats. So can I get someone to post them for me?


 
Last years bags

Timber Heat 711039632963

Stove Chow 753252000013

What can you tell me about the 2 tons of energex american i just bought, 777220301001


----------



## DexterDay

Subscribed. Have not seen anything new around yet. But I will be looking shortly


----------



## imacman

The "Premium" brand at Lowes:    0 3746154009 7


----------



## jtakeman

R-G said:


> Last years bags
> 
> Timber Heat 711039632963
> 
> Stove Chow 753252000013
> 
> What can you tell me about the 2 tons of energex american i just bought, 777220301001



Timber Heats(711039632963) same number I have.



Stove Chow(753252000013)



Energex American(777220301001)


----------



## jtakeman

imacman said:


> The "Premium" brand at Lowes:    0 3746154009 7


037461540097


----------



## WoodPorn

J, are you just Googleing them or do you have a sophisticated piece of equipment to decipher?


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:


> J, are you just Googleing them or do you have a sophisticated piece of equipment to decipher?


I'm using this search(Thanks ScotL).

http://gepir.prod.gs1us.org/GEPIR/jsp/client.jsp?


----------



## movemaine

This website works with inputting the numbers:
http://www.upcdatabase.com


----------



## jtakeman

movemaine said:


> This website works with inputting the numbers:
> http://www.upcdatabase.com


Cool, It found the Energex American(777220301001) R-G posted the other did not!




I tried the Orfords(777686020867) but it also had no record in the database!


----------



## stayfitz

Golden Fire -
733251973273

Mallard Creek -
718323000002

Will send Blazers when I dig under 15+ bags...


----------



## blaster668

At my local Home Depot in NW PA, they don't have the HDX pellets. Instead they have ones just generically labelled at premium pellets. The UPC is 037461540097, which using your search comes back to AWF.


----------



## midfielder

Cool - we should make a DB. I bought a bag of Pennington's at Wally World last year - didn't notice the UPC but in small print in one corner was NEWP! They sucked. I ended up using them as mulch on the blueberries


----------



## DexterDay

American wood fibers is on the bag. They kinda hide it. But its there.  The new bags have it hidden even better (Blue and Orange bags). 


blaster668 said:


> At my local Home Depot in NW PA, they don't have the HDX pellets. Instead they have ones just generically labelled at premium pellets. The UPC is 037461540097, which using your search comes back to AWF.


----------



## jtakeman

midfielder said:


> Cool - we should make a DB. I bought a bag of Pennington's at Wally World last year - didn't notice the UPC but in small print in one corner was NEWP! They sucked. I ended up using them a mulch on the blueberries



I saw that too. I didn't get the UPC either and have already tossed the bags. Made me wonder. I get out tomorrow to the locals and see what I can dig up. I'll add Wally world to my list of stops! 



stayfitz said:


> Golden Fire -
> 733251973273
> 
> Mallard Creek -
> 718323000002


Both these are what they say on the bags,

Golden Fire -733251973273






Mallard Creek -718323000002


----------



## stayfitz

jtakeman said:


> I saw that too. I didn't get the UPC either and have already tossed the bags. Made me wonder. I get out tomorrow to the locals and see what I can dig up. I'll add Wally world to my list of stops!
> 
> 
> Both these are what they say on the bags,
> 
> Golden Fire -733251973273
> 
> View attachment 111480
> 
> View attachment 111481
> 
> 
> Mallard Creek -718323000002
> View attachment 111485
> 
> View attachment 111486



That's Super Cool!  Thank you!


----------



## oliveone

that is a great tool


----------



## Jim H.

someone should make an app for that! LOL


----------



## smoke show

fail.


----------



## jtakeman

smoke show said:


> 1820061047





> *UPC Error*
> *The UPC that was given was incorrect or invalid. The length might have been something other than 8 or 12. The check digit may have been incorrect. Are you sure you entered a UPC? There are other barcode symbologies that look similar...*


----------



## smoke show

03435418


----------



## jtakeman

smoke show said:


> 03435418


 Haha, Still drinkin the cheap chit?


----------



## slvrblkk

I knew at some point this would turn into a beer thread, so this one is for Will....lol

1820086031


----------



## jtakeman

smoke show said:


> fail.



lol, By the way like you new bike!


----------



## jtakeman

slvrblkk said:


> I knew at some point this would turn into a beer thread, so this one is for Will....lol
> 
> 1820086031


 Will still drinkin the swill?


----------



## smoke show

Quantity not quality...


----------



## will711

jtakeman said:


> Will still drinkin the swill?


As a matter of fact I'm having one right now


----------



## will711

My swill stash is up to 12  30 packs

My pellet stash stands at 13 bags, got to keep your priorities straight


----------



## will711

will711 said:


> My swill stash is up to 12 30 packs


Pics to prove it


----------



## imacman

will711 said:


> Pics to prove it


Swill  

Now, THIS is beer:


----------



## whlago

My local TSC:
*Results*
*Response from:* GS1 US, INC. 
*Number of results:* 1   *Displaying:* 1 row(s)   *Response Code:* 0 (No error)
***Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
Entity GLN* Company* Contact GS1*
Company
Prefix U.P.C.*
Company
Prefix
0852453003004 Maine Woods Pellet Company, LLC
164 Harmony Rd 
Athens, ME 04912
US    TEL: (207) 654-2237
FAX: (207) 654-2040 0852453003  852453003


----------



## will711

imacman said:


> Now, THIS is beer: Stella.jpg


I've had it before ,tasty , but  a bit pricey to drink every day    I'd need a 2nd job to support a Stella habit


----------



## jtakeman

whlago said:


> My local TSC:
> *Results*
> *Response from:* GS1 US, INC.
> *Number of results:* 1   *Displaying:* 1 row(s)   *Response Code:* 0 (No error)
> ***Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
> Entity GLN* Company* Contact GS1*
> Company
> Prefix U.P.C.*
> Company
> Prefix
> 0852453003004 Maine Woods Pellet Company, LLC
> 164 Harmony Rd
> Athens, ME 04912
> US    TEL: (207) 654-2237
> FAX: (207) 654-2040 0852453003  852453003



I just got back from my pellet sweep of the locals. Ya beat me to the post with the TSC branded MWP's. UPC# 852453003066

HD only had Green Supreme's and Lowes didn't fair any better with Inferno/Green Supreme's/North Americans(Lowes did have 2 tons of Greene Teams, But they can keep em for the asking $279/ton)!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nw-ct.113697/

He's a pic of the TSC bag FYI.


----------



## whlago

jtakeman said:


> He's a pic of the TSC bag FYI.


 
Sorry Jay...stopped at TSC on the way back from the dump.  One thing to note is they are getting 249/ton for these MWP's.....I liked them last year but they were at 209 then!


----------



## imacman

For those of you that have a smart phone, you can also direct scan the bags at the store using an app from the Play Store.  

The one I use is called "QR Barcode Scanner" (#4 on the pic).  Even though the #1 has better reviews, I tried it and the one I have seems to work much better.

It identified most of the bags I have in the house, with the exception of the Timber Heat.


----------



## kenstogie

Heres the home depot upc    7ts the standard North American  at 218 per t8n.   EDIT: these are from Saratoga Springs,  NY


----------



## jtakeman

kenstogie said:


> Heres the home depot upc    7ts the standard North American  at 218 per t8n.


----------



## imacman

kenstogie said:


> Heres the home depot upc    7ts the standard North American  at 218 per t8n......


YUCK.  These aren't far off from Infernos, IMO.


----------



## stayfitz

I found this in Walmart (Reno, NV) -


----------



## DexterDay

stayfitz said:


> I found this in Walmart (Reno, NV) -
> 
> View attachment 111739
> View attachment 111738



Pennington makes decent grass seed. But there pellets suck......


----------



## stayfitz

DexterDay said:


> Pennington makes decent grass seed. But there pellets suck......



I'm unfamiliar with their products, new brand to me.  The "specs" look poor.  I'm very pleased with Golden Fire for the moment.  However, I would love to find/try some CleanBurn


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Here is another UPC. Gotta love this one, made in America or Canada??


----------



## slvrblkk

stayfitz said:


> I found this in Walmart (Reno, NV) -
> 
> View attachment 111739
> View attachment 111738



Comes back as Bio-Plus, Inc. Ashburn, GA


----------



## jtakeman

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Here is another UPC. Gotta love this one, made in America or Canada??



777220501005


> *Item Not Found*
> The UPC you were looking for currently has no record in the database.



Seems some of the CA stuff doesn't get in the data base. 

Here's a clue, If you read this article on Energex it should help. Seems Premier Pellet Corp is a spin off of Energex. Premier is also on the FSU bags. FSU bags are pictured in the article. Lil bit of CSI.

http://www.canadianbiomassmagazine.ca/content/view/2024/132/


----------



## WoodPorn

jtakeman said:


> I just got back from my pellet sweep of the locals. Ya beat me to the post with the TSC branded MWP's. UPC# 852453003066
> 
> HD only had Green Supreme's and Lowes didn't fair any better with Inferno/Green Supreme's/North Americans(Lowes did have 2 tons of Greene Teams, But they can keep em for the asking $279/ton)!
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nw-ct.113697/
> 
> He's a pic of the TSC bag FYI.
> 
> View attachment 111575
> View attachment 111576


 

I was in TSC, Putnam CT on Sat afternoon, saw the pellets and moved in for a pic of the UPC on the smartphone.....J, were you the one I stepped across to get the pic?


----------



## stayfitz

slvrblkk said:


> Comes back as Bio-Plus, Inc. Ashburn, GA



Interesting...  It seems Bio-Plus, Inc. manufacturers peanut shell products under their own name, not wood.


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:


> I was in TSC, Putnam CT on Sat afternoon, saw the pellets and moved in for a pic of the UPC on the smartphone.....J, were you the one I stepped across to get the pic?



No was not me, I was at the Barkhamsted TSC.


----------



## stayfitz

Blazers and Blazers HD pricing per pallet:


----------



## slvrblkk

stayfitz said:


> Blazers and Blazers HD pricing per pallet:
> 
> View attachment 111821
> View attachment 111820
> View attachment 111819



You guys are spoiled!


----------



## pell it

stayfitz said:


> Blazers and Blazers HD pricing per pallet:
> 
> View attachment 111821
> View attachment 111820
> View attachment 111819


I feel sick.  Where's that damn bucket!!


----------



## jtakeman

stayfitz said:


> Blazers and Blazers HD pricing per pallet:


----------



## stayfitz

jtakeman said:


> View attachment 111823



Thank you


----------



## WoodPorn

jtakeman said:


> View attachment 111823


 
J, I like the pig better...sorry


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:


> J, I like the pig better...sorry


It will return. 

Just got a UPC code for Premier pellet Appalachians 777220102004, Bad news is it had no records like the other Premier brands we are reporting! Errr!


----------



## stayfitz

Another product from Lowes (Reno, NV).  Brand is new to me...


----------



## Harman Lover 007

WoodPorn said:


> J, I like the pig better...sorry


 Many of us are flying the flag at half staff due to the events of earlier this week....


----------



## stayfitz

stayfitz said:


> Another product from Lowes (Reno, NV).  Brand is new to me...
> 
> View attachment 112014
> View attachment 112013



For reference, these are $4.98 per bag (with no per ton pricing)


----------



## WoodPorn

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Many of us are flying the flag at half staff due to the events of earlier this week....


 
Wow, I can't believe I didn't pick up on that....

My bad


----------



## jtakeman

stayfitz said:


> Another product from Lowes (Reno, NV).  Brand is new to me..........


749422100201 Green tree.


----------



## stayfitz

jtakeman said:


> 749422100201 Green tree.
> 
> View attachment 112064



Thanks again!


----------



## Markus38

Fireside From HD in Methuen MA


----------



## jtakeman

Markus38 said:


> Fireside From HD in Methuen MA


Unfortunately the only thing 777220401008 shows is what we already know.


----------



## blaster668

I just found some TSC branded and bagged pellets in NW PA with a UPC of 851050003004, these come back to Appalachian Wood Pellets, Inc.P.O. Box 601 Kingwood, WV 26537


----------



## 2011 GT/CS

Powerhouse preimium


----------



## mralias

Here ya go


----------



## jtakeman

2011 GT/CS said:


> Powerhouse preimium


Power House 729440308384 and its an odd one?


----------



## Branson4720

Here you go Jay...... Okie DF's!


----------



## jtakeman

mralias said:


> Here ya go



Okies 666364500404



LG 622685000016


----------



## jtakeman

Branson4720 said:


> Here you go Jay...... Okie DF's!



666364700507 Okies DF


----------



## Rowdysdad

This is what the local Home Depot store is offering in Springfield, Mo. They are priced @ $4.98 a bag.

How do these compare to Somersets?


----------



## jtakeman

Rowdysdad said:


> This is what the local Home Depot store is offering in Springfield, Mo. They are priced @ $4.98 a bag.


----------



## jtakeman

DAKSY said:


> OK. Checked last year's leftovers & the UPC is 94922 78808 on the White & Green Cleanfires Bag.
> The UPC this year is 56630 00204 & the bags are clear.
> 
> Edit: 0 94922 78808 5
> 0 56630 00204 8


Clean Fire Pacific
094922788085




056630002048


----------



## slvrblkk

jtakeman said:


> Power House 729440308384 and its an odd one?
> View attachment 112256



Something is weird about this...they manufacture games, toys and children's vehicles? lol


----------



## jtakeman

slvrblkk said:


> Something is weird about this...they manufacture games, toys and children's vehicles? lol


Could be an investment? They may have fronted the cash for GAP/PH as a joint business venture. Most small starts ups peddle themselves to get going.

Check out Georgia peach coming up for CleanFire Pacifics?


----------



## slvrblkk

jtakeman said:


> Could be an investment? They may have fronted the cash for GAP/PH as a joint business venture. Most small starts ups peddle themselves to get going.
> 
> Check out Georgia peach coming up for CleanFire Pacifics?



lol...I saw that one too...I looked to see what Georgia Peach is and they are the parent company of Simply Barcodes that sell UPC barcodes.....


----------



## pell it

Presto logs at Lowes.


----------



## jtakeman

pell it said:


> Presto logs at Lowes.


013238000360 PTL's


----------



## pell it

jtakeman said:


> 777220501005
> 
> 
> Seems some of the CA stuff doesn't get in the data base.
> 
> Here's a clue, If you read this article on Energex it should help. Seems Premier Pellet Corp is a spin off of Energex. Premier is also on the FSU bags. FSU bags are pictured in the article. Lil bit of CSI.
> 
> http://www.canadianbiomassmagazine.ca/content/view/2024/132/
> 
> View attachment 111766


JT
I saw those Natures Own / Premier Pellet / Made in USA  bags at Lowes. Would one venture they may be Energex American  or Stove Chow?


----------



## jtakeman

pell it said:


> JT
> I saw those Natures Own / Premier Pellet / Made in USA  bags at Lowes. Would one venture they may be Energex American  or Stove Chow?


 
Yes, I would think so. Seems Energex is bagging them in PA and possibly in Adams mass using catamount pellet. See link

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...codes-of-the-pellet-bags.113612/#post-1516387


----------



## pell it

That  Lowes also had GS's from NH.


----------



## jtakeman

slvrblkk said:


> lol...I saw that one too...I looked to see what Georgia Peach is and they are the parent company of Simply Barcodes that sell UPC barcodes.....



What ticking me off is the ones that come up blank. It has a UPC code, so the company should be on record! Just like the PFI label. Its there, But means nothing!


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:


> What ticking me off is the ones that come up blank.....


I was curious about that too....I had 2 or 3 that came back with no results.


----------



## Markus38

Hearthside at Lowes in Woburn, MA


----------



## jtakeman

Markus38 said:


> Hearthside at Lowes in Woburn, MA



608729306245 Hearthsides


----------



## Branson4720

jtakeman said:


> 666364700507 Okies DF
> 
> View attachment 112264


I downloaded a bar code/ QR Code scanner for my iphone and tried this myself. The Okies DF QR code can't be read?? The Barcode scan comes up as "Monterey sales and associates" with no further info available. WTH!


----------



## jtakeman

Branson4720 said:


> I downloaded a bar code/ QR Code scanner for my iphone and tried this myself. The Okies DF QR code can't be read?? The Barcode scan comes up as "Monterey sales and associates" with no further info available. WTH!



I thinking cause some are new to the system they might not be added. But don't know for sure. Maybe they want us to see a dead end?


----------



## slvrblkk

jtakeman said:


> I thinking cause some are new to the system they might not be added. But don't know for sure. Maybe they want us to see a dead end?



They might be on to us now!


----------



## kenstogie

Sorry rthis was same as above From a local lowes in albany ny


----------



## kenstogie

Heres the other tpe they had beside the norh anmericans


----------



## jtakeman

kenstogie said:


> Heres the other tpe they had beside the norh anmericans


777220501005


----------



## schoondog

false false
*Results*
*Response from:* GS1 US, INC. 
*Number of results:* 1   *Displaying:* 1 row(s)   *Response Code:* 0 (No error)
***Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
Entity GLN*Company*ContactGS1*
Company
PrefixU.P.C.*
Company
Prefix
0094922000002 Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
595 Piedmont Ave 
Suite #320-220 
Atlanta, GA 30308
US    TEL: (404) 885-6066
FAX: (404) 759-2718 0094922  094922
*This GLN is only at the entity (corporate) level. To verify the specific location for a GLN, please contact the brand owner of the GLN.*
Warm Fronts

Schoondog


----------



## jtakeman

I checked the Stove Chow(753252000013) again and got something Odd. One UPC searchs says Catamount and the other says Premier Pellet in PA. I think the GS1 site lists the company and the other site is showing what the UPC scan shows at check out.


----------



## ivanhoe

I haven't check all the pages but here's the following;

Comfort = 6 28746 01003 1
Cubex =    6 28746 01001 7


----------



## jtakeman

ivanhoe said:


> I haven't check all the pages but here's the following;
> 
> Comfort = 6 28746 01003 1
> Cubex =    6 28746 01001 7



No records found for either, Sorry!


----------



## ivanhoe

I haven't check all the pages but here's the following; 

Isabella= 8 56232 00300 1
McFeeters= 8 05604 10020 6
Trebio=  8 05604 00020 9


----------



## slvrblkk

ivanhoe said:


> I haven't check all the pages but here's the following;
> 
> Isabella= 8 56232 00300 1
> McFeeters= 8 05604 10020 6
> Trebio=  8 05604 00020 9





GLN    COMPANY    CONTACT    LAST CHANGE    GCP    STATUS    PROVIDER GLN
0856232003001
Isabella Pellet
MI
6900 W. Baseline Rd.

48893  Lake Isabella
United States
Tel989) 644-5007
0856232003
0   
Responder: 0614141800001, Responses: 1, RC: 0 (No error)

Nothing on McFeeters or Trebio


----------



## jtakeman

ivanhoe said:


> I haven't check all the pages but here's the following;
> 
> Isabella= 8 56232 00300 1
> McFeeters= 8 05604 10020 6
> Trebio=  8 05604 00020 9



Isabella= 856232003001




McFeeters= 805604100206



Trebio= 805604000209


----------



## jtakeman

705244000051 Hardwood heat


----------



## Markus38

Nation's Choice at HD in Salem NH.
851783002022


----------



## slvrblkk

Markus38 said:


> Nation's Choice at HD in Salem NH.
> 851783002022



OUCH lol

GLN    COMPANY    CONTACT    LAST CHANGE    GCP    STATUS    PROVIDER GLN
0851783002008
INFERNO WOOD PELLET INC.
MA
490 WINTHROP ST.

02780  TAUNTON
United States
Tel508) 824-4834
Fax508) 880-3115
0851783002
0   
Responder: 0614141800001, Responses: 1, RC: 0 (No error)


----------



## UMainah

Equine Pelletized Bedding 100% Pine


----------



## jtakeman

UMainah said:


> Equine Pelletized Bedding 100% Pine


----------



## blaster668

Clean Energy at Lowe's in Hermitage, PA 705244000143


----------



## dlehneman

Just curious-has anyone tried burning the "pet bedding 100% pine" pellets? I'm not sure if they are made the same as fuel pellets or if they aren't compressed as much, different length or diameter, or something else I'm not thinking of...?


----------



## midfielder

I burned a few bags last year just to try them. I wasn't impressed - pretty dirty, moderate ash, moderate heat. They were on the expensive side too.


----------



## dlehneman

Thanks, good to know. I noticed they were expensive but thought maybe they would be a good softwood alternative if pellet choices were lacking.


----------



## slvrblkk

blaster668 said:


> Clean Energy at Lowe's in Hermitage, PA 705244000143




These are made by Hamer...it's in one of the earlier posts. I also confimed this with Hamer themselves. By all you can if you can get them cheap!


----------



## P38X2

Ambiance hardwood


----------



## jtakeman

P38X2 said:


> Ambiance hardwood


 Ambiance 777686020805


----------



## jtakeman

Barefoot 812210002947






http://www.upc-barcodes.com/


----------



## P38X2

Just noticed you wanted rebag brands. Oops


----------



## jtakeman

P38X2 said:


> Just noticed you wanted rebag brsnds. Oops


 No biggie, We could find something interesting? Ya never know!


----------



## slvrblkk

If anyone sees these, please get the UPC....very curious about these..burned a couple bags 2 or 3 years ago....


----------



## EastMtn

Local grocery store were selling these at $9 per bag.  They're Called Good Times


----------



## dlehneman

Holy crap, for $9/ bag they better be good times!


----------



## jtakeman

EastMtn said:


> Local grocery store were selling these at $9 per bag.  They're Called Good Times



 757167190067 Not much help though!


----------



## imacman

EastMtn said:


> Local grocery store were selling these at $9 per bag.  They're Called Good Times



Besides Jay's UPC search, a regular web search shows they "supposedly" only sell bundled firewood.....no mention of pellets.

http://mkmommy.wix.com/goodtimes#!


----------



## imacman

dlehneman said:


> Holy crap, for $9/ bag they better be good times!


That's what happens when you ship pellets from Texas to the NE by truck.


----------



## EastMtn

imacman said:


> Besides Jay's UPC search, a regular web search shows they "supposedly" only sell bundled firewood.....no mention of pellets.
> 
> http://mkmommy.wix.com/goodtimes#!



I saw that too and was trying to make sense of it. The manager had been working at the store for only 3 months so he couldn't tell me if they had sold the pellets before.  He only knew that they were hardwoods.


----------



## EastMtn

imacman said:


> That's what happens when you ship pellets from Texas to the NE by truck.


This is NM. The next state over


----------



## imacman

EastMtn said:


> This is NM. The next state over


OK....maybe they used a bicycle!


----------



## EastMtn

jtakeman said:


> 757167190067 Not much help though!
> View attachment 113323


So after pellet stocking 2 counties by phone, slow day at work, I found 3 more brands that I'd never heard of and did a drive by to get some UPC codes.
,


----------



## jtakeman

757167190067


852937000031



847985000201


----------



## EastMtn

jtakeman said:


> 7
> 852937000031


Thanks again.  I found the company's one page website cmcpellets.com and it had no narrative but they do give access to a copy of their twins port testing: http://cmcpellets.com/images/twinportsLSBFuel.pdf

Having difficulty interpreting the test data as I am unfamiliar with what to look for in the results.


----------



## EastMtn

I bought 5 bags each of the Heat Resource and CMC's to try out.  Freeze warning tonight along with a new manometer means another all nighter of testing and beer.


----------



## midfielder




----------



## Branson4720

I see Cubex has a new bag.


----------



## ScotL

EastMtn said:


> Thanks again.  I found the company's one page website cmcpellets.com and it had no narrative but they do give access to a copy of their twins port testing: http://cmcpellets.com/images/twinportsLSBFuel.pdf
> 
> Having difficulty interpreting the test data as I am unfamiliar with what to look for in the results.



You want the numbers in the As Received column. They list the % moisture, % ash, %sulfer, and BTU/lb. Below is the density, %fines, durability. Everything is well within PFI's premium specs.


----------



## jtakeman

midfielder said:


> Cubex & Golden Pellet



I can't read the Golden Pellet UPC from Energex, *Can you post it please?*

628746010017 Cubex


----------



## midfielder

Yeah, sorry - the bar code in the first set of photos is the Cubex Northern. Here's the Energex Golden:


----------



## jtakeman

midfielder said:


> Yeah, sorry - the bar code in the first set of photos is the Cubex Northern. Here's the Energex Golden:



Thanks
777220305504 Prefix is the same as all the other Energex/Premier brands we have checked.


----------



## slvrblkk

I think I need to road trip an hour to grab some of these!


----------



## jtakeman

UPC code from the Penningtons Natures Heat.

733729601929


----------



## geek

Jay,

What would this site be without your contributions?
Thanks for keeping the gang really informed with your sherlott holmes hat.....


----------



## SwineFlue

Here's Pure Fire, from Tractor Supply:


----------



## slvrblkk

GLNCOMPANYCONTACTLAST CHANGEGCPSTATUSPROVIDER GLN
0711039000007 
Dry Creek Products, Inc.
NY
P.O. Box 343

14009  Arcade
United State07110390

Might be the same as Timber Heats (Dry Creek) and such.......


----------



## warmhouse2

What are your opinions on these pellets they are at my local TSC






*Results*
Response from: GS1 US, INC. 
Number of results: 1  Displaying: 1 row(s)  Response Code: 0 (No error)
*Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
ENTITY GLN*COMPANY*CONTACTGS1*
COMPANY
PREFIXU.P.C.*
COMPANY
PREFIX
0094922000002Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
595 Piedmont Ave 
Suite #320-220 
Atlanta, GA 30308
US  TEL: (404) 885-6066
FAX: (404) 759-27180094922094922


----------



## jtakeman

slvrblkk said:


> SwineFlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Pure Fire, from Tractor Supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLNCOMPANYCONTACTLAST CHANGEGCPSTATUSPROVIDER GLN
> 0711039000007
> Dry Creek Products, Inc.
> NY
> P.O. Box 343
> 
> 14009  Arcade
> United State07110390
> 
> Might be the same as Timber Heats (Dry Creek) and such.......
Click to expand...


Pure Fires were Dry Creeks softwood endeavor. They were a decent softy when I tried them in 09/10 season.

I'm not sure they are softwoods anymore since Dry Creek was bought by PA pellet? @SwineFlue, Can you confirm if they are softwoods?


----------



## jtakeman

warmhouse2 said:


> What are your opinions on these pellets they are at my local TSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Results*
> Response from: GS1 US, INC.
> Number of results: 1  Displaying: 1 row(s)  Response Code: 0 (No error)
> *Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
> ENTITY GLN*COMPANY*CONTACTGS1*
> COMPANY
> PREFIXU.P.C.*
> COMPANY
> PREFIX
> 0094922000002Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
> 595 Piedmont Ave
> Suite #320-220
> Atlanta, GA 30308
> US  TEL: (404) 885-6066
> FAX: (404) 759-27180094922094922



Georgia Peach is a UPC broker IIRC. Your picture didn't post, And what was the UPC code?


----------



## SwineFlue

jtakeman said:


> Pure Fires were Dry Creeks softwood endeavor. They were a decent softy when I tried them in 09/10 season.
> 
> I'm not sure they are softwoods anymore since Dry Creek was bought by PA pellet? @SwineFlue, Can you confirm if they are softwoods?


That's exactly why I put them up here.   The bags only say 100% pure wood fibre and 1% ash.   They definitely have a mild pine scent, and they noticeably cleaned the glass after I had been burning a few bags of those crappy Nature's Own.   They are selling  themselves short with that mediocre labelling.

Nice to see this thread was promoted to a sticky


----------



## warmhouse2

jtakeman said:


> Georgia Peach is a UPC broker IIRC. Your picture didn't post, And what was the UPC code?



upc is     094922705624


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> That's exactly why I put them up here.   The bags only say 100% pure wood fibre and 1% ash.   They definitely have a mild pine scent, and they noticeably cleaned the glass after I had been burning a few bags of those crappy Nature's Own.   They are selling  themselves short with that mediocre labelling.
> 
> Nice to see this thread was promoted to a sticky



Here's a link to my test. I liked them. Don't see them around me anymore.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...iew-ultimate-pellet-search.45314/#post-568470

Nature's own test to compare them

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...iew-ultimate-pellet-search.45314/#post-568483


----------



## jtakeman

warmhouse2 said:


> upc is     094922705624



Came up blank on the other UPC code check site.


----------



## SwineFlue

jtakeman said:


> Here's a link to my test. I liked them. Don't see them around me anymore.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...iew-ultimate-pellet-search.45314/#post-568470


I liked them too, though the weather was too warm to really judge them for heat.   
I only bought a few bags to try them.  Now I'm hoping they'll have more when I can get back there.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard

I stopped by the Tractor Supply in Watertown, WI to check out their house brand pellets. If I'm using the UPC decoder correctly, the bag code, 850020002030, shows that they're manufactured by Indeck of Ladysmith, WI.


----------



## whlago

So I know they're wood pellets....any way of finding out what KIND of wood pellets?  These are bagged Tractor Supply Pellets.  The last batch I had were MWP's (different code)....having trouble figuring out this code: 7 77220 10300 1

*Item Record*
UPC-A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EAN/UCC-13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Description   Wood pellets
Size/Weight   40
Issuing Country   United States
Last Modified   30 Sep 2013, 5:29 PM
Pending Requests   0


----------



## Drago

Another site you can check or input UPC numbers is upcchecker.com.  It says it has over 17 million numbers.


----------



## smwilliamson

Is there a spreadsheet floating around here yet with the info itemized?


----------



## WoodPorn

Sounds like a job for Pellet guy


----------



## Jsbc

I found these atTSC.... The bags says there from massena ny. Could they be currans? I just loaded them into the hopper ... We'll see how they do?


----------



## jtakeman

Jsbc said:


> I found these atTSC.... The bags says there from massena ny. Could they be currans? I just loaded them into the hopper ... We'll see how they do?



UPC 0899186002102 Came up as a Curran product. Can you post a picture of the whole bag?


----------



## Jsbc

Says there a hardwood/softwood blend. I got them at the tsc in southwick ma. I stopped in there last week while I was working up there. I picked up a half dozen bags to try out. I'll be headed back up there on wed. Definetly going to be picking up more. Their burning much cleaner than the mwp blends I've been burning


----------



## SwineFlue

jtakeman said:


> I checked the Stove Chow(753252000013) again and got something Odd. One UPC searchs says Catamount and the other says Premier Pellet in PA. I think the GS1 site lists the company and the other site is showing what the UPC scan shows at check out



Did a little Googling for the Stove Chow history:
-Catamount Pellets registered  the Stove Chow trademark and UPC  in 1993. 
-Energex registered the Premier Pellet name in 1998.
-Energex got (bought?) the rights to the Stove Chow pellet brand name in 2003.   
-Catamount is now out of business.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT

Haven't seen this mentioned in 2 or 3 years.. I popped on 4 bags from lowes .. 18$ out the door


----------



## SwineFlue

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned in 2 or 3 years.. I popped on 4 bags from lowes .. 18$ out the door


851253002002 is:
Southern Indiana Hardwoods
Huntingburg, Indiana


----------



## PoolGuyinCT

Correct, that's what the bag says also.. Guess it's an independent product.. Anybody torching them?


----------



## skibladerj

I saw a bag at my local TCS and it was red and gold and said "Hardwood" on it UPC is 777220103001 when I run it It just comes back as "wood pellet". Any help ?


----------



## SwineFlue

skibladerj said:


> I saw a bag at my local TCS and it was red and gold and said "Hardwood" on it UPC is 777220103001 when I run it It just comes back as "wood pellet". Any help ?


The 777220 is a common prefix for pellets made by Energex.  I tried a couple bags of these TSC ones last week and liked them.


----------



## skibladerj

Perfect ill pick some up and give them a burn.


----------



## UMainah

skibladerj said:


> I saw a bag at my local TCS and it was red and gold and said "Hardwood" on it UPC is 777220103001 when I run it It just comes back as "wood pellet". Any help ?


Energex, most likely they are the same as Stove Chow from their PA plant.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned in 2 or 3 years.. I popped on 4 bags from lowes .. 18$ out the door




Total crap, I'd put them toe to toe with instant heatless.. 

Winds died down outside temp rose & lost house degrees, when these hit the burn pot.


----------



## whlago

UMainah said:


> Energex, most likely they are the same as Stove Chow from their PA plant.


 
UMainah how did you get that information??  Ths are the same pellets I mentioned in my post #148 previously in this thread.  I bought a ton and really like the way they burn.  Burn pretty hot and very minimal fines.  I've burned stove chow before and these seem to burn better.  Appreciate the info....went back to my local TSC the other day and no more left.


----------



## jtakeman

whlago said:


> UMainah how did you get that information??  Ths are the same pellets I mentioned in my post #148 previously in this thread.  I bought a ton and really like the way they burn.  Burn pretty hot and very minimal fines.  I've burned stove chow before and these seem to burn better.  Appreciate the info....went back to my local TSC the other day and no more left.



UPC code suffix is the same as other Energex/Premier pellets. First 6 numbers are the company code and they all have the same 777220 prefix.

FYI, New Hartford HD had Stove Chow last week.


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> Did a little Googling for the Stove Chow history:
> -Catamount Pellets registered  the Stove Chow trademark and UPC  in 1993.
> -Energex registered the Premier Pellet name in 1998.
> -Energex got (bought?) the rights to the Stove Chow pellet brand name in 2003.
> -Catamount is now out of business.


 Odd that Energex is still using the old UPC code. I just bought some and the upc is still(75325200013).


----------



## glenc0322

This is from Lowes


----------



## jtakeman

glenc0322 said:


> This is from Lowes


----------



## whlago

jtakeman said:


> FYI, New Hartford HD had Stove Chow last week.


 
hmmmm thanks for the info J.......I am pretty well stocked for now with a couple ton of turman and almost a ton of these energex.  Think I'll hold out with the hopes of something better coming along...PTL's maybe????


----------



## Dgopetactical

jtakeman said:


>



I have seen these at lowes a did not get any yet. Are these hard or soft? All I see on the bag is 100% wood fibers


----------



## cold front

Here is an interesting one: The re-bag says PA pellets, the upc says it's PA pellets out of pittsford, NY the same address as Bio-max company (dry creek?)


----------



## jtakeman

Dgopetactical said:


> I have seen these at lowes a did not get any yet. Are these hard or soft? All I see on the bag is 100% wood fibers


 They are the hardwood version.



cold front said:


> Here is an interesting one: The re-bag says PA pellets, the upc says it's PA pellets out of pittsford, NY the same address as Bio-max company (dry creek?)



Bio-max is the parent company that owes both PA pellet and Dry Creek.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Cleanfire Pacific softies UPC 56630-00202


----------



## SwineFlue

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Cleanfire Pacific softies UPC 56630-00202


Phildo, can you provide the digit before and the digit after the bar code?    (Like the 8 & 0 on the PA Pellets bag above)  The 1st digit is probably 0: we already had another 056630 number from Cleanfire Pacific that gave a 'no record found'... like all the Canadian entries seem to do.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Here's a pic!


----------



## JHASS

This the TSC premium from my area


----------



## SwineFlue

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Here's a pic!


Thanks!   Not what I was expecting for something with Pacific in its name... 
Entered 856630002026 into the gs1us.org site and got:
0856630002002
American Biomass Corporation
2 Bedford Farms Dr Ste 204
Bedford, NH 03110 US


----------



## SwineFlue

JHASS said:


> This the TSC premium from my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119395


851050003004 is
Appalachian Wood Pellets
Kingwood, WV


----------



## JHASS

I thought they smelled familiar


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> Thanks!   Not what I was expecting for something with Pacific in its name...
> Entered 856630002026 into the gs1us.org site and got:
> 0856630002002
> American Biomass Corporation
> 2 Bedford Farms Dr Ste 204
> Bedford, NH 03110 US



I expected them to have a Pinnacle upc code. But, I got a feeling they are doing the same as Okanagan and bulk shipping the BC softies to NE. Then using a bagging plant to bag them. Might be the old palmer mass plant?? Might be the same place where all the Okies are getting bagged??? Don't know for sure, Just wild guess's. Never got a straight answer.

Not saying they are Okies in the bags, Just could be they are using the same plant that bags okies as its already set up to do bulk. Veridis Energy only lease's the plant, So others could also be using the plant to bag their good's. We had someone state they saw woodpellets.com skids in the yard,


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

jtakeman said:


> I expected them to have a Pinnacle upc code. But, I got a feeling they are doing the same as Okanagan and bulk shipping the BC softies to NE. Then using a bagging plant to bag them. Might be the old palmer mass plant?? Might be the same place where all the Okies are getting bagged??? Don't know for sure, Just wild guess's. Never got a straight answer.
> 
> Not saying they are Okies in the bags, Just could be they are using the same plant that bags okies as its already set up to do bulk. Veridis Energy only lease's the plant, So others could also be using the plant to bag their good's. We had someone state they saw woodpellets.com skids in the yard,


Thanks JT, well what ever they are the Cleanfires look like, smell and burn exactly the Okies.


----------



## WestonFire22

Here is what we have at the local Bomgaars (Wahoo, NE).  Got them the last 2 years, I really like them.  They come 60 bags to the pallet rather than 50.  Local price was $3.49/bag when I got them a couple months ago.








Bruce


----------



## jtakeman

WestonFire22 said:


> Here is what we have at the local Bomgaars (Wahoo, NE).  Got them the last 2 years, I really like them.  They come 60 bags to the pallet rather than 50.  Local price was $3.49/bag when I got them a couple months ago.
> 
> View attachment 119642
> View attachment 119643
> 
> 
> View attachment 119644
> 
> 
> Bruce


Can you post or PM me a close up of the bar graph(center/lower front of bag), Please?

I haven't seen that one in my travels.


----------



## jtakeman

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Thanks JT, well what ever they are the Cleanfires look like, smell and burn exactly the Okies.


 When chatting with Mr. Warm. He was very *specific* about stating they are a similar BC softwood, But they are *"NOT"* Okies in the bags! 

I just heard a rumor that this season could also see some La Crete's in the CF Pacific bags.


----------



## SwineFlue

jtakeman said:


> Can you post or PM me a close up of the bar graph(center/lower front of bag), Please?



Wow, 0.25% ash would be nice


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> Wow, 0.25% ash would be nice


 Ponderosa pine is another very clean fiber. Excellent heat too. Been quite awhile since I burned them though. I couldn't find their site link. But found this for some FYI. Pretty pricey though!

http://www.lpadams.com/home-heating-wood-pellets/


----------



## SwineFlue

Pricey, yes, but free delivery!  If they were available locally, I'd try a ton.


----------



## SwineFlue

from another thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/starlite-pellets-lowes.118848/#post-1595620 :

Startlite wood pellets
708098140713
Koetter & Smith Inc.
Borden. Indiana
http://www.koettersmith.com/premium-fuel-pellets/


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> Pricey, yes, but free delivery!  If they were available locally, I'd try a ton.



Its was the only hit I could find. We had a member that bought from them. He said its a small town and not alot of other sellers in the area. So price was a little higher up there. I suspect they would fetch about the same as the BC softies(Okies-Sprucies-Ect.) and should keep right up with them.


----------



## bcpellet

jtakeman said:


> I saw a tip posted were the UPC codes could lead us to which brand is in the latest batches or the off brands(rebagged stuff). We know whats in the branded pellets like barefoots-hamers and Okies. What we need is the box store stuff. We know some already like NEWP is bagging Green Supreme, Energex is bagging the Premier Stove chow. Ect.
> 
> TSC is reported to have 5 mills bagging the store brand. We found a few already like TSC is having MWP bag their brand with a UPC code of (8 52453 00306 6)
> 
> We have found HD has a new in house HDX brand with UPC code (7 49422 40001 1)
> 
> View attachment 111364
> View attachment 111365
> 
> 
> Which turned out to be Forset Energy.
> 
> View attachment 111366
> 
> 
> So if you happen upon a brand get the UPC codes posted for us to investigate. Lets find out what we are actually getting! Sometimes you have to play with the code to get the info FYI.
> 
> I'd like to see the UPC codes for Stove Chow and Timber Heats. So can I get someone to post them for me?
> 
> Thanks Gang


This is a good start, but belonging to GS1 is fairly expensive every year. If I choose to I can acquire my own bar code and buy my own plastic (bags) and ship them to any mill I want. This year it could be Trebio, next year Energex, all with the same bar code because I own it. A brand out west ( pellet pig Heaven) called Firemaster has bagged their product from many different suppliers over the last few years, from Pinnacle, Eagle Valley, and Okanagan. All mills are members of GS1 and get a series of barcodes. They can rebrand a private label for someone using their first 6 digits then the rest in their series. The dangers lie in those that own their own barcodes. Be sure your dealer knows the origin of the pellets he is buying. Especially with those supplier's that have more than 1 manufacturing location.


----------



## MommyOf4

I tried to read through all the posts but there was just too many.  I bought some Statesman's but they weren't in the same bags as last year.  Any one know if they are still rebagged Hamer's?  Here's the UPC: 756637282974.

When I tried to look it up it just keeps coming back as wood pellets or just Statesman.


----------



## SwineFlue

MommyOf4 said:


> I tried to read through all the posts but there was just too many.  I bought some Statesman's but they weren't in the same bags as last year.  Any one know if they are still rebagged Hamer's?  Here's the UPC: 756637282974.
> 
> When I tried to look it up it just keeps coming back as wood pellets or just Statesman.


Much of the info in this thread is contained in images, which aren't searchable, unfortunately.   

The 756637 prefix comes up as
Southern States Cooperative
Richmond, Va


----------



## WestonFire22

jtakeman said:


> Can you post or PM me a close up of the bar graph(center/lower front of bag), Please?
> 
> I haven't seen that one in my travels.



Sorry it took so long to reply, been busy the last couple weeks.  Here is a close-up of the bar graph on the bags:


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

GARBAGE. Bought 4 tons of it when we got our second stove. 

Likely going to need more this season... lots of ash & minimal heat output.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Oh, Sleazy heats changed the bag packaging this year. Thanks for showing us that.


----------



## mipellet1

North country 9909700100


----------



## SwineFlue

mipellet1 said:


> North country 9909700100



Does the barcode have a small number before and another after the '9909700100'?

I got a 'must be 8, 12, 13 or 14 digits long' error


----------



## mipellet1

Ya it has an eight before it


----------



## jtakeman

mipellet1 said:


> North country 89909700100



0899097001003
 Michigan Wood Pellet Fuel, LLC
1125 INDUSTRIAL AVE 
HOLLAND, MI 49423
US


----------



## Lake Girl

Here's the probable reason why info only comes up as GS1Canada...





GS1 Canada Statement of Privacy

*Privacy Statement Copyright Information*

GS1 Canada, ECCnet Registry, ECCnet ProSYNCÂ® and ECCnet ProLYNCÂ® are registered trademarks of GS1 Canada.

GS1 Canada respects your privacy and complies with Canada’s _Personal Information Protection and Electronic Documents Act (PIPEDA)._  As the custodian of your data, data associated with GS1 Canada services are protected by Canada’s robust privacy laws, including in cases where the global nature of GS1 Canada services results in your data being stored in other jurisdictions.  In cases where GS1 Canada contracts with data processors that reside outside of Canada, GS1 Canada remains accountable under PIPEDA for the protection of personal information transfers to other jurisdictions.  GS1 Canada takes this responsibility seriously and will make reasonable efforts to protect and ensure security of GS1 Canada members’ data.

My suggestion would be to get bags of known product and record company numbers...


----------



## ZBrooks

Pacific Pellets


----------



## ZBrooks

Natural Glow


----------



## slvrblkk

ZBrooks said:


> Natural Glow



0854719002004
Blue Mountain Lumber Products, LLC
OR
P.O. Box 1161

97801  Pendleton
United StatesTel541) 276-4304
Fax541) 276-3913


----------



## slvrblkk

ZBrooks said:


> Pacific Pellets



Im getting this:


Mr. Beverages Old Time Cocktail Mixes
MD
29508 Mile Post Dr

21601-7907  Easton
United States

So something is not right! lol


----------



## Lake Girl

That's what I found too!


----------



## mchasal

Lowes in Lloyd, NY has North American Pellet blend
$209 a ton (IIRC)
UPC: 899186002102
Manufacturer is:
Curran Renewable Energy LLC
20 Commerce Drive 
Massena, NY 13662

TSC in Highland, NY has their house brand hardwood
$219 a ton, up $10 from last check a couple of months ago.
UPC is 013238000520
Comes up as 
Lignetics, Incorporated
P.O. Box 1706 
Sandpoint, ID 83864

Got a ton of the TSCs since I was looking for the Lignetics.


----------



## Hoot23

LaCrete


----------



## Lake Girl

LaCretes
code:  6 25490 99200 2

So if you're looking for rebagged LaCretes, the company # is the 25490 right?

*Results*
*Response from:* GS1 Canada
*Number of results:* 0   *Displaying:* 0 row(s)   *Response Code:* 2 (No record found)


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

Anyone ever run these through their stove?

A friend if mines horse passed away & I can get damn near a ton & a half for super cheap. 

Just don't want to mess up my stove.


----------



## Lake Girl

Not sure of the heat you would get - I don't think bedding is as dense as pellet for heat.  Raw materials are SPF.  I see weights are different so how do they compare in package volume?
From their ABM website:
*Cost and Fiber Efficiency Our crumbled product has a lower bulk density (lbs/cubic foot), so it takes fewer bags to achieve the same bedding depth as a full pellet bedding. This reduces waste, initial setup cost and results in better conservation of natural resources.*
and
During manufacturing of the product, raw material has essentially been sterilized. Material is dried for up to thirty minutes at a range of 800°F down to 145°F at the conclusion of the drying process. The product is then subjected to approximately 20-30,000 PSI pressure, increasing temperature back up to approximately 200°F prior to cooling to room temperature.


----------



## Hoot23

My stove shop is selling horse bedding pellets for heating. Not sure  of the brand, I'll stop in there on my way home.


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

I pretty much just want to get an idea on if they'll work in the Harman without tearing it up. lol

I can get a wrapped pallet & what's left on he open one for $150.00. 

As long as I can haul it away. Their little tractor won't lift he full skid.... so I have to open it & stack them twice. :-/


----------



## slvrblkk

Throw a bag in and try them out. I burned Tractor Supply horse betting last year with no problems.


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

slvrblkk said:


> Throw a bag in and try them out. I burned Tractor Supply horse betting last year with no problems.



How was the heat output vs. ash ???


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

& cost vs. Stove pellets...


----------



## slvrblkk

They were ok,... ash was about average compared to a hardwood...heat was ok too but needed to bump the air up a bit as it was burning a little dirty for me...I bought some off a recommendation off this forum just to test....I wouldn't buy those TSC pellets again because there are far superior pellets available around here for way cheaper but in a pinch it would definitely get you by....oh AND they were $5.50 a bag meh......

If you can get those other ones cheap (which it looks like you can) it would be a great deal, BUT you must try them first, you don't want to be stuck with a bunch of pellets that burn like chit for you.


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

slvrblkk said:


> They were ok,... ash was about average compared to a hardwood...heat was ok too but needed to bump the air up a bit as it was burning a little dirty for me...I bought some off a recommendation off this forum just to test....I wouldn't buy those TSC pellets again because there are far superior pellets available around here for way cheaper but in a pinch it would definitely get you by....oh AND they were $5.50 a bag meh......
> 
> If you can get those other ones cheap (which it looks like you can) it would be a great deal, BUT you must try them first, you don't want to be stuck with a bunch of pellets that burn like chit for you.



Exactly....

I don't want to say I'm only going to take them after I try a few bags....

I think I'll get them this weekend & play with the settings on the Harman. 

No way I'm trying them in the Eco-Tek unless the Harman burns them REALLY well. lol


----------



## slvrblkk

PPLcangotoh... said:


> Exactly....
> 
> I don't want to say I'm only going to take them after I try a few bags....
> 
> I think I'll get them this weekend & play with the settings on the Harman.
> 
> No way I'm trying them in the Eco-Tek unless the Harman burns them REALLY well. lol



You could always mix them with something else too if you had an issue with them.......or buy a couple horses....lol


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

slvrblkk said:


> You could always mix them with something else too if you had an issue with them.......or buy a couple horses....lol



True.... but I don't think I can get a horse itno the hoppe..... OHHHHH.


----------



## Lake Girl

PPLcangotoh... said:


> I can get a wrapped pallet & what's left on he open one for $150.00.



Good price even if you can only use it as a shoulder pellet...  Sympathies to your buddy who lost his horse


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

Lake Girl said:


> Good price even if you can only use it as a shoulder pellet...  Sympathies to your buddy who lost his horse


Thanks. 

She's really bummed. They have a lot of them.... but this one was a favorite.


----------



## Hoot23

Curran animal bedding. 100% softwood for $239 a ton


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

Hoot23 said:


> Curran animal bedding. 100% softwood for $239 a ton


Where?


----------



## Hoot23

Sanford Me


----------



## PPLcangotoh...

Hoot23 said:


> Sanford Me


Ahhhh. 
A bit of a commute. 
I'm in eastern PA.


----------



## Hoot23

Lol, just a little.


----------



## dlavigne7324

glenc0322 said:


> This is from Lowes


How did those burn for you?


----------



## glenc0322

only purchased 2 bags they burned ok nothing great I like stove chow better from HD I would use them again


----------



## dlavigne7324

glenc0322 said:


> only purchased 2 bags they burned ok nothing great I like stove chow better from HD I would use them again


Have you tried fireside ultras ?


----------



## Curt-Lennox- Winslow

blaster668 said:


> At my local Home Depot in NW PA, they don't have the HDX pellets. Instead they have ones just generically labelled at premium pellets. The UPC is 037461540097, which using your search comes back to AWF.


 On AWF's website they say these pellets are a hardwood blend, but they are light in color and look much lighter than the MWP's blend.


----------



## glenc0322

dlavigne7324 said:


> Have you tried fireside ultras ?


no unless they are a different name in ny?  purchased 4 tons of chow for 189 a ton and they work great for me in my stove


----------



## shell

Picked these up the other day, pellets are running low.


----------



## mralias

shell said:


> View attachment 128523
> View attachment 128524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up the other day, pellets are running low.


Product of Somerset Hardwood Flooring.


----------



## shell

mralias said:


> Product of Somerset Hardwood Flooring.


Thanks for the info. 
My question is...... What is in it for the pellet manufactures to change bags and sell under different names. And when it is re bagged do they change the product slightly to save cost.


----------



## mralias

One thing I have learned in the nine years or so burning lots of pellets. There is no such thing as consistencies in pellet batches. Same name pellet bagged in two different years can be completely different. It's all about the money.


----------



## jtakeman

shell said:


> Thanks for the info.
> My question is...... What is in it for the pellet manufactures to change bags and sell under different names. And when it is re bagged do they change the product slightly to save cost.


 I have heard some of the Somerset dealers antsy over the boxes gettting the same bags. This is Somersets boxstore bag IMHO.

Keeps the dealers happy if the bag isn't the same. but the pellet inside should be no different .


----------



## geek

hey Jay, good to hear from you ..


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:


> hey Jay, good to hear from you ..


Hey Bud! Pop in now and then.


----------



## webbie

jtakeman said:


> Hey Bud! Pop in now and then.


More posts than me...


----------



## jtakeman

webbie said:


> More posts than me...


Yes, I still check in and keep an eye on the threads I started............ I also been trying to pass on where pellets are available in my area for those in need. but often by the time I post they are usually gone by then. Pellet shortage in full tilt in my area. If they have pellets they are usually rationed too!

I still get my alerts for PM's by email.


----------



## zmedic

My local TSC 853314 00302 7   I can't find anything on it!


----------



## zmedic

It has an american flag and says freedom fuel


----------



## slvrblkk

0853314003003
Nature's Earth Products Inc.
FL
2200 N Florida Mango Rd Ste 403

33409  West Palm Beach
United States


http://www.naturesearth.com/returnpolicy.htmlTel:(561) 688-8101
Fax561) 688-212508533140030


----------



## zmedic

They burn pretty hot but a lot of ash


----------



## slvrblkk

That's what I've been reading about them too....


----------



## zmedic

I am still in the experimenting phase here.  Not much for options up here where I am.  I have found a place a little ways away that has cubex 330 a ton, energex which in my CAB50 makes clinkers 269 a ton, Barefoot $300 a ton, Ambiance $300 a ton, Dry creek $320 a ton, Hamers Hot Ones 300 a ton, Turman $315 a ton, green supreme and freedom fuel for $254 a ton.  Everything except the last two have spring pricing coming soon but not sure what to go with.  Have only tried GSP, Energex, Freedom Fuel and Infernos due to availability in the "shortage".  So far I have no preference.


----------



## slvrblkk

zmedic said:


> I am still in the experimenting phase here.  Not much for options up here where I am.  I have found a place a little ways away that has cubex 330 a ton, energex which in my CAB50 makes clinkers 269 a ton, Barefoot $300 a ton, Ambiance $300 a ton, Dry creek $320 a ton, Hamers Hot Ones 300 a ton, Turman $315 a ton, green supreme and freedom fuel for $254 a ton.  Everything except the last two have spring pricing coming soon but not sure what to go with.  Have only tried GSP, Energex, Freedom Fuel and Infernos due to availability in the "shortage".  So far I have no preference.



Holy cow, those are some crazy prices. Well, if you are getting good heat and can put up with the ash, the FF are probably the way to go.


----------



## zmedic

yeah!  I am waiting to see if it was just the shortage that drove them on up or what.  Who knows maybe they will have a sale or something and can stock up but we shall see.


----------



## Enviro Mini Owner

Somersets


----------



## stayfitz

Home Depot is no longer selling WOW Blazers. This year they're selling another product from WA - http://www.olympuspellets.com/Cascade.html. $239 per ton. Looks like interesting stuff! Timing is terrible, as I just received delivery of (4) tons Golden Fire from Lowes for $299 per ton (sad face)


----------



## ian105

0890121001006  ProPellet found @ Tractor Supply

Fiber By-Products, Corp.
70721 US HIGHWAY 131 
White Pigeon, MI 49099
US     TEL: (269) 483-0066
FAX: (269) 483-0053  0890121001   890121001


----------



## geek

ian105 said:


> 0890121001006  ProPellet found @ Tractor Supply
> 
> Fiber By-Products, Corp.
> 70721 US HIGHWAY 131
> White Pigeon, MI 49099
> US     TEL: (269) 483-0066
> FAX: (269) 483-0053  0890121001   890121001



I'd like to know if those at TS are good....


----------



## zmedic

What are the new ones in the green bag that TSC has in stock?  If no one has posted them will get them today on my way.  Getting some GSPs to start the few cold nights.


----------



## ian105

TSC appears to get different brands depending on region as do most of the box stores.  I havn't seen a green bag at mine yet.


----------



## zmedic

I am getting ready to go in, will get a picture of them before I get them so I am not getting junk.  Place up the road has Cubex 239 a ton.  Thinking those will be best


----------



## zmedic

Need some help on this one


----------



## ian105

According to http://gepir.prod.gs1us.org/GEPIR/jsp/client.jsp?

0893902001004Greene Team Pellet Fuel Co., LLC
P.O. BOX 74 
GARARDS FORT, PA 15334
US  TEL: (724) 966-2166
FAX: (724) 966-26220893902001893902001


----------



## zmedic

well that is one of the brands being sold at my local TSC so having to give them a try.  Seems we are almost already in a shortage


----------



## zmedic

Most I have heard is people are stocking up this year


----------



## SwineFlue

zmedic said:


> What are the new ones in the green bag that TSC has in stock?  If no one has posted them will get them today on my way.  Getting some GSPs to start the few cold nights.


The green bags that I have seen are horse bedding pellets, 100% pine.   They burned fine, nothing special, but were more expensive than their stove pellets.  Yeah, I tried them just for the heck of it.


----------



## zmedic

Well I will say that the green gold bags of pellets that I sent the code on aren't half bad.  Dirtied my glass up overnight but ash content wasn't to bad as far as ash content.  It was 33 when I went to bed and kept the house warm.  Looks like I will get a couple tons of that since I get a little discount on em as well.


----------



## zmedic

The green bag i was talking about.  I am not a curran fan though


----------



## SwineFlue

zmedic said:


> The green bag i was talking about.  I am not a curran fan though


Yup... the UPC is Currans:
899186002089
Curran Renewable Energy LLC
NY
20 Commerce Drive

13662  Massena
United States


----------



## acowherd

Can't seem to find much out about them.


----------



## jtakeman

acowherd said:


> Can't seem to find much out about them.



0094922000002 Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
595 Piedmont Ave
Suite #320-220
Atlanta, GA 30308
US

Ive seen this hit before and it was for the Clean fire Pacific's. I would say these are related to the Clean Fire brand and should be similar to their hardwoods. 

Clean Fire Pacific UPC which carries the same prefix.
094922788085


----------



## geek

Good to see you Jay.


----------



## acowherd

jtakeman said:


> 0094922000002 Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
> 595 Piedmont Ave
> Suite #320-220
> Atlanta, GA 30308
> US
> 
> Ive seen this hit before and it was for the Clean fire Pacific's. I would say these are related to the Clean Fire brand and should be similar to their hardwoods.
> 
> Clean Fire Pacific UPC which carries the same prefix.
> 094922788085


Thanks for the info...

They are being sold at my local Farm and Home store in Mid Missouri. 

I have 8 bags to try out.


----------



## jtakeman

acowherd said:


> Thanks for the info...


Anytime. I get a hoot out of this and still having a blast doing it. Its is rather fun tracking what we see out there and can usually nail down where there from or what they actually are.

Clean Fire has a few mills bagging for them, 2 that I now of. Hassle and Hughes is one of the mills bagging the hardwoods. We have a member that has seen them being bagged at a NEWP plant. NEWP has 3 mills and they also bag the box store brand called Green Supreme.


----------



## SwineFlue

jtakeman said:


> 0094922000002 Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
> 595 Piedmont Ave
> Suite #320-220
> Atlanta, GA 30308
> US
> 
> Ive seen this hit before and it was for the Clean fire Pacific's. I would say these are related to the Clean Fire brand and should be similar to their hardwoods.
> 
> Clean Fire Pacific UPC which carries the same prefix.
> 094922788085



I think this one might be another dead end:   "Georgia Peach Products, Inc   is the parent company of Simply Barcodes - Sellers of UPC codes".   "_At Simply Barcodes®, our goal is to make ownership of UPC Barcodes and EAN Barcodes possible for business of all sizes. We believe that no one should be excluded from the market because they do not meet the requirements or because they simply cannot afford barcodes_."  They sell individual barcodes to companies that don't want/need to pay for their own UPC prefix.


----------



## jtakeman

SwineFlue said:


> I think this one might be another dead end:   "Georgia Peach Products, Inc   is the parent company of Simply Barcodes - Sellers of UPC codes".   "_At Simply Barcodes®, our goal is to make ownership of UPC Barcodes and EAN Barcodes possible for business of all sizes. We believe that no one should be excluded from the market because they do not meet the requirements or because they simply cannot afford barcodes_."  They sell individual barcodes to companies that don't want/need to pay for their own UPC prefix.


Could be, But I have only seen 2 hits for this and they were both from Clean Fire. Unfortunately some of dis chit is a mear guess at best. It would be nice if they weren't allowed to have black holes in these UPC codes. But then we might no have as much fun either!!


----------



## ScotL

Maine Woods used to have a UPC that was purchased from Simply Barcodes. They own the 094922 prefix. Buying UPC ranges can be expensive. If you only need 1 code, it makes sense to just buy it from a broker.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

The UPC on Inferno Golds comes back to:

INFERNO WOOD PELLET INC.
71 FALL RIVER AVENUE
REHOBOTH, MA 02769
US


----------



## acowherd

How about these pellets. They were bought at my local Lowe's.


----------



## jtakeman

acowherd said:


> How about these pellets. They were bought at my local Lowe's.



Got a funky hit on these. Black hole UPC code,





But if you look on the bag it says Hassle & Hughs. They also have a youtube vid of the mill.

http://www.greenwaypellets.com/products.html


----------



## hotdawg

Hey Fire Gods!

Need help with this UPC code.  Absolutely zero info anywhere.  Also the first time I'm seeing it at TSC.  No address or number on the bag.  Does say Made In USA.

Minute Man Pellet Company
100% Softwood

099461830844

I've been obsessively researching the code for over an hour.  NOTHING!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## SwineFlue

hotdawg said:


> Hey Fire Gods!
> 
> Need help with this UPC code.  Absolutely zero info anywhere.  Also the first time I'm seeing it at TSC.  No address or number on the bag.  Does say Made In USA.
> 
> Minute Man Pellet Company
> 100% Softwood
> 
> 099461830844
> 
> I've been obsessively researching the code for over an hour.  NOTHING!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


Cool, that's the best one yet!  A gaming company making pellets:

GLN - 0099461000001
Resource Games, Inc.
2704-185th Avenue N.E.
Redmond Washington


----------



## acowherd

jtakeman said:


> Got a funky hit on these. Black hole UPC code,
> 
> 
> Hassle & Hughes Lumber Company, Very good pellet!!
> 
> View attachment 140784
> 
> 
> But if you look on the bag it says Hassle & Hughs. They also have a youtube vid of the mill.
> 
> http://www.greenwaypellets.com/products.html




Thanks for the info.  The stove guy gave me a few bags of them.  Once I burned a few I decided to go get a few tons!  3.90 a bag wasn't to bad of a deal...I thought anyways.


----------



## lagger

jtakeman said:


> I saw a tip posted were the UPC codes could lead us to which brand is in the latest batches or the off brands(rebagged stuff). We know whats in the branded pellets like barefoots-hamers and Okies. What we need is the box store stuff. We know some already like NEWP is bagging Green Supreme, Energex is bagging the Premier Stove chow. Ect.
> 
> TSC is reported to have 5 mills bagging the store brand. We found a few already like TSC is having MWP bag their brand with a UPC code of (8 52453 00306 6)
> 
> We have found HD has a new in house HDX brand with UPC code (7 49422 40001 1)
> 
> View attachment 111364
> View attachment 111365
> 
> 
> Which turned out to be Forset Energy.
> 
> View attachment 111366
> 
> 
> So if you happen upon a brand get the UPC codes posted for us to investigate. Lets find out what we are actually getting! Sometimes you have to play with the code to get the info FYI.
> 
> I'd like to see the UPC codes for Stove Chow and Timber Heats. So can I get someone to post them for me?
> 
> Thanks Gang



bought 2 pallets Timber Heats at Lowes in August 2014, current upc reads

711039632963

so far this is all the info google coughed up, the top upc is the configurstion on the bag

*Item Record*
UPC-A
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EAN/UCC-13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Description wood pellets
Issuing Country United States
Last Modified 27 Oct 2013, 5:40 PM
Pending Requests 0


----------



## jtakeman

lagger said:


> 711039632963


----------



## LGTWhit

Tractor Supply?


----------



## lagger

*Results*
Response from: GS1 US, INC.
Number of results: 1  Displaying: 1 row(s)  Response Code: 0 (No error)
*Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
ENTITY GLN*COMPANY*CONTACTGS1*
COMPANY
PREFIXU.P.C.*
COMPANY
PREFIX
*0852453003004Maine Woods Pellet Company, LLC
164 HARMONY RD 
ATHENS, ME 04912-4631
US  TEL: (207) 654-2237*
FAX: (207) 654-20400852453003852453003


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3

Those are damned good pellets too. Tried 2 bags for the hell of it about 3 weeks ago. Excellent heat and low ash. Good pellet for running on HR-1 (US Stove) since they burn clean and don't coke up the inside of the pot or cloud the glass.


----------



## geek

Just stopped by a Home Depot and was surprised to see a brand I've never seen or burned before.
American Wood Fibers and the bag says softwood.

Good, average or really good pellet?


----------



## lagger

Just found some Big Heat softwood pellets at TSC  no idea how well they work yet


----------



## lagger




----------



## zmedic

7722050100   can't find anything on it  Its what my local TSC is selling


----------



## jtakeman

zmedic said:


> 7722050100   can't find anything on it  Its what my local TSC is selling


Prefix is related to Energex/Premier Pellet Corp.


----------



## zmedic

they aren't bad but produce some clinkers
They had some awesome bags called green gold but never got em again


----------



## geek

I forgot to check, how good/bad are those Heat'RS from Home Depot?


----------



## lagger

Re the Heatr's, I have been burning them the past few days,  low ash, light gray and fluffy, moderate heat, not too many over-long pellets.. in all adequate +  not great, better than Green Supremes and similar


----------



## Peterfield

lagger said:


> Re the Heatr's, I have been burning them the past few days,  low ash, light gray and fluffy, moderate heat, not too many over-long pellets.. in all adequate +  not great, better than Green Supremes and similar



Same here, they burned better with less ash than others I have tried this season.


----------



## DrewBoogie

zmedic said:


> 7722050100   can't find anything on it  Its what my local TSC is selling



Any more info on these? My local TSC says they are softwood. Did you pick any up to try zmedic? You can see a bag because they are fully wrapped in white shrink wrap.


----------



## zmedic

I haven't seen those yet all I have seen is Nature's choice and the Halloween bags by cubex


----------



## zmedic

energex rather


----------



## zmedic

my friend has burned a white bag with black letters and said jammed their auger


----------



## DrewBoogie

CladMaster said:


> These so far ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature's Own made by Energex.





zmedic said:


> 7722050100   can't find anything on it  Its what my local TSC is selling



Based on the color of the side of the bag and the writing, i'm pretty sure that these Nature's Own are the ones that have this 7722 UPC.


----------



## zmedic

DrewBoogie said:


> Based on the color of the side of the bag and the writing, i'm pretty sure that these Nature's Own are the ones that have this 7722 UPC.


Yup
Mine as well has the clear and green bags that are curran that is junk!


----------



## DrewBoogie

Cladmaster says those Nature's Own are the best he's burned.  I know opinions on pellets here are a bit out of control so i won't ask anymore about those!

Does your TSC let you buy by the bag?  Mine just usually has one pallet out front they open up and sell singles from.  It's usually North Americans.


----------



## zmedic

The Nature's own are good but like any energex product I find I get a lot of clinkers with them. The Nature's choice that they have are lower BTU than advertised in my stove. My local dealer just got ambiance 279 a ton.  So I went that route and have decided not to deal with TSC if I don't have to as they tell me which pellets I can have out of their stash.


----------



## lagger

got some generic looking hardwoods at TSC today to try  upc info is below  anyone have any opinions.. have not tried them yet  094922705624


*Results*
Response from: GS1 US, INC.
Number of results: 1  Displaying: 1 row(s)  Response Code: 0 (No error)
*Hover over column headers for a detailed description.
ENTITY GLN*COMPANY*CONTACTGS1*
COMPANY
PREFIXU.P.C.*
COMPANY
PREFIX
0094922000002Georgia Peach Products, Inc.
595 Piedmont Ave
Suite #320-220
Atlanta, GA 30308
US  TEL: (404) 885-6066
FAX: (404) 759-27180094922094922


----------



## vinny11950

Found this at HD.  New to me.  Very ashy, dirty, heat okay.

The GS1 search brings up only the same address in the picture.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3

Other reviews do not like these pellets either.


----------



## bcpellet

lagger said:


> bought 2 pallets Timber Heats at Lowes in August 2014, current upc reads
> 
> 711039632963
> 
> so far this is all the info google coughed up, the top upc is the configurstion on the bag
> 
> *Item Record*
> UPC-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAN/UCC-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description wood pellets
> Issuing Country United States
> Last Modified 27 Oct 2013, 5:40 PM
> Pending Requests 0


It is very difficult to know, based on bar codes what is in the bag.The producer can provide a bar code for a private label or you can get your own set of bar codes, and supply the bags. Example, Mcfeeter's pellet was produced by Trebio. Okanagan doesn't produce any pellets for North American consumption. Their fir pellet is Bear Mountain from Oregon, the Gold are produced by Georgia Biomass and until very recenty Okie Platinums were produce by Lacrete.  You just don't know!!


----------

